# old liquor bottle?



## junkortreasure? (Nov 4, 2004)

I found this bottle  while digging in a junk pile in the woods near my house, anyway i was hoping someone could give me some info on it ( what  was in it? , year?, Value? if any) Any help would be appriciated. It says liquor D-126 5874 bottle. There is an I in a circle and a II . It also says federal law forbids sale or reuse  of this bottle. thanks for any help.


----------



## junkortreasure? (Nov 4, 2004)

another


----------



## junkortreasure? (Nov 4, 2004)

one more


----------



## cerberus314 (Nov 4, 2004)

To quote another member:

 All bottles that say "Federal Law Prohibits-" were made between 1933 and 1964.


----------



## junkortreasure? (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info i looked up a symbol that is on this bottle on  a list that i found on this site and got some good info on this bottle. I also listed it on ebay here is a link if anyone wants to take a look Thanks again.    http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6129256069


----------



## Tandy (Nov 5, 2004)

Dutch Liquer, I think. Comes in a larger size also. I've seen them over here also. (Australia)

 Cheers!


----------



## bigkitty53 (Nov 7, 2004)

That is a Dutch chocolate-mint liquer bottle called Vandermint.Both liquer and bottle are still being produced to this day.[]

 KAT


----------



## junkortreasure? (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the info, that is very interesting, I guess that means it wont be selling on ebay (lol), oh well it makes a nice decoration, guess ill keep digging! thanks again.


----------

